# الطاقة الشمسية لتسخين المياه



## محمود شرف 1970 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

كيف نصنع ونركب الطاقة الشمسية للتدفئة و تسخين المياه


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس محمود شرف 
قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة يذخر بمواضيع لها علاقة بسؤالك ..هذا رابط احدها:

اصنع سخانك الشمسي بنفسك Build Your Own Solar Heater ‏

ارجو زيارة القسم للإطلاع..
وفقك الله.


----------



## محمود شرف 1970 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا د. محمد باشراحيل*

مشكور د. محمد باشراحيل جزاك الله كل خير


----------

